# Technical Question re Photos!



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi


Does anyone know when adding a photo to the 'personalised photo' part of your profile how you can enlarge/make it bigger? Whilst the picture looks OK I have seen some lovely ones on here that are bigger/clearer but just don't know how you do it? The original picture is 2MB so I don't necessarily want to make it so large it won't upload but any help much appreciated.


Thanks


Xxx 


PS. Hope I haven't upset or offended anyone with this question, it wasn't intended (i.e. asking how to add a larger picture)!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Foxyloxy

As far as I'm aware we are limited to photos of a particular size because of storage on the servers.

I don't recall seeing any significantly bigger.

As moderators we usually reduce pictures of a larger size, as the intention of the site and profiles isn't to share images and photos - we do however have a gallery section which you can use HERE if you'd like.

No upset or offence caused 

KA xxx

PS Cute twins


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi KA,


Many thanks for your reply. Just to clarify it wasn't necessarily a lot larger photo I was trying to put on, just slightly bigger / clearer (rather then the small thumbnail) as I have seen some of different shapes / sizes (your picture of your boys is lovely by the way)! It's amazing how quickly they grow up    can hardly believe it till I add the new photos and see how much older they look.


Chantal xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it depends on the quality and shape of the image you took in the first place. 

I re-size all of mine in photoshop and they were high quality images to start off with.

KA xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not totally sure either - would screen size/fit make a difference ? 
I guess you could strip the meta data out of the image ( save for web option ) which could leave a larger photo behind . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------

